# PS4 Fehler nach Komplettausfall



## xXFreakyGamer (29. März 2016)

hey ich hatte gestern folgendes Problem:

ich wollte mein Spiel gestern schließen wobei dann die konsole komplett ausfiel und erstmal nicht mehr anging. Ich habe dann etwas gewartet und habe dann den Stromstecker aus und eingesteckt. Danach ließ sie sich einschalten und machte eine Systemspeicherüberprüfung oder so un der Art

Danach kam ein Bildschirm mit dem Fehletcode CE 36329-3. Dort sollte ich den Fehler an sony melden


Danach konnte ich mich ganz normal anwenden und die konsole weiter verwenden.

Laut Fehlercode war es nur ein problem mit der Systemsoftware. 

Nun wollte ich fragen ob dieser Fehler auch der Grund für den Ausfall gewesen sein kann oder ob durch den Ausfall der Softwarefehler erst entstand? jetzt ging sie danach zwar einwandfrei aber im Hinterkopf ist eben noch der Gedanke das sie docj kaputt ist eventuell.

Vor dem Ausfall ruckelte die PS4 im Spiel sehr stark. Als das Problem gelöst war ruckelte sie nicht mehr (im selben Spiel)
falls das wichtig wäre


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2016)

Was wahrscheinlicher ist, kann man nicht sagen. Es kann sein, dass durch den Fehler die Konsole bockte. Es kann aber auch, dass durch den Fehler überhaupt erst was bei der Software passiert ist, vlt. auch weil du den Stecker gezogen hast. Da nun alles wieder geht, würde ICH aber eher auf ein Softwareproblem tippen. 

So oder so: was willst du denn machen? ^^  Mehr als abwarten, ob so ein Fehler wieder auftritt, kannst du ja eh nicht. Was hilft es Dir zu wissen, ob nun die Software oder die Hardware einen Schaden hatte? ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (31. März 2016)

Ich tippe auch eher auf einen Softwarecrash. Du kannst höchstens mal beobachten ob die Konsole im Betrieb sehr heiß wird und dann vielleicht ausgeht.


----------

